# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Oracle 11g :  Sauvegarde et restauration de Razvan Bizo [Livres]

## djibril

Bonjour,

Voici une critique de livre  Oracle 11g : Sauvegarde et restauration de Razvan Bizo.

N'hsitez pas  laisser vos commentaires sur ce livre.

 ::merci::

----------

